# ALL NATURAL Emulsifier



## lugogarcia (Jul 14, 2009)

I have formulated some GORGEOUS lotion recipes using beeswax/borax as my emulsifier. I planned to use Tinosan SDC as my all natural preservative until I learned it is not compatible with beeswax/borax formulas. The only alternative I can think of (to keep my products 100% natural) is to use a different ALL NATURAL emulsifying wax. I have heard that Carnauba wax is all natural. First of all, is this true? And second of all, does anyone have experience working with beeswax vs carnauba wax that can tell me how the different waxes affect your formulas? Are there any other truly all natural emulsifiers that will give me the same effect as the beeswax/borax?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

lugogarcia said:
			
		

> beeswax vs carnauba wax



Carnuba is harder than beeswax and still needs the borax to emulsify


----------



## lugogarcia (Jul 14, 2009)

So does the harder carnauba wax make the lotion more "stiff" than using beeswax? What differences in my lotions should I expect if I make the switch?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

Be aware that borax/beeswax formulations separate over time.


----------



## lugogarcia (Jul 15, 2009)

How much time are we talking? I haven't experienced any separation so far over several months time.[/quote]


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

lugogarcia said:
			
		

> How much time are we talking? I haven't experienced any separation so far over several months time.


[/quote]
Right around 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Norai (Aug 2, 2009)

I wouldn't call necessarily call borax any more natural/safe than an emulsifying wax... wikipedia has this to say about borax:

"A reassessment of boric acid/borax by the United States Environmental Protection Agency Office of Pesticide Programs found potential developmental toxicity (especially effects on the testes).[11] Boric acid solutions used as an eye wash or on abraded skin are known to be especially toxic to infants, especially after repeated use because of its slow elimination rate.[12]"

Emulsifying wax seems pretty harmless to me, I'd much rather rub ewax on my skin than borax.


----------



## monica123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Borax and Boric Acid are not the same thing


----------



## Lindy (Sep 5, 2010)

You get the separation because Beeswax & Borax are thickeners not emulisifiers.  Not all things scientific are bad for us and Ewax is one of those.  It allows you to create a stable formulation with a oil in water or water in oil emulsification.  Just make sure you are using a high quality preservative because even if you can't things growing without using it, trust me they are there.  Even if you're only making it for youself and not selling safety is vital.......   just sayin'.................


----------



## gunner (Apr 17, 2011)

texasnaturalsupply.com claims that ...l; I've used it and really like my lotion HTH


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 17, 2011)

gunner said:
			
		

> texasnaturalsupply.com claims that ...l; I've used it and really like my lotion HTH


What is the INCI of their e-wax?  What's in it that makes it "natural"?


----------



## gunner (Apr 17, 2011)

All it says is Emulsifying Wax NF
 Ingredients: Plant sourced cetyl/stearyl alcahol


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 18, 2011)

gunner said:
			
		

> All it says is Emulsifying Wax NF
> Ingredients: Plant sourced cetyl/stearyl alcahol


If it says NF, that's a specific e-wax formula. It's made in a lab and it's not natural.


----------



## Earthchild (Apr 18, 2011)

I won't go into the specifics of why beeswax/borax is only applicable as an emulsifier in a water-in-oil emulsion (ie cold cream) and not an oil-in-water emulsion (lotion) - you will have to do that research yourself.  The Herbarie carries an ECOcert emulsifier called Natramulse, and the same product is carried as Ecomulse at Lotioncrafter.  This product will get you an actual emulsion that is stable and safer to skin then beeswax/borax.  HTH!


----------

